# Invitation letter for Visitor Visa - Help?



## kangaroogirl

Can anyone give me some good advice on what needs to be included on an invitation letter, for a visitor visa (48r)?

I get the general idea, but just want to make sure it is written correctly and that I include as much helpful info as I can.

Also, I was browsing the net and saw one comment from someone who said that you *could NOT invite someone who you have only met online*......is this true? Surely you do not have to have met in real life to be classed as someone's friend? The form does not even ask when/how you met..so I'm assuming the comment I saw were incorrect...hoping so!

Can anyone offer advice?


----------



## kangaroogirl

Anyone? Please?


----------



## Adventuress

Hi kangaroogirl,

I found the following on a different site. The site is not official in any shape or form but the samples look good to me and appear to include all the information that a CO might be interested in. (You might have seen this already since you've done a web search but it'll probably also be good for future forum visitors, just in case the original site disappears )



> *How to Write a Visa Invitation Letter for Australia Tourist (48R) Visa*
> 
> Writng an invitiation letter for a visitors visa to Australia or any country can be quite challenging. What is most important is to ensure that all the required information are in the letter. There is no specific method or style once all the required information is visible in the letter. The Australian Consulate or Embassy requires this letter.
> 
> In summary the following should be on the invitation letter.
> 
> Your letter must include the following information about the person being invited:
> 
> 
> Complete name.
> Date of birth.
> The person's address and telephone number.
> Your relationship to the person being invited.
> The purpose of the trip.
> How long the person you are inviting intends to stay in Australia.
> Details on accommodation and living expenses.
> The date the person you are inviting intends to leave Australia.
> 
> Your letter must also include the following information about the person writing the letter:
> 
> 
> Complete name.
> Date of birth.
> Address and telephone number in Australia.
> Occupation in Australia.
> Your status in Australia
> A photocopy of documents proving your status in Australia and financial Status.
> 
> *Sample Invitation Letter*
> 
> Below is a sample invitation letter. The names on it are ficticious but this format has been used and visas have been issued using this format. There are other formats that can be used. The most important thing is for the information required to be on it.
> 
> Remember that this is just a sample and we are not in any way connected to Australia immigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> January 27th, 2010
> 
> Daniel Smile,
> 123 Street Name, Apt 2
> city, Postal Code
> Australia
> +Tel (in Australia)
> 
> To Whom It May Concern:
> 
> Application for Tourist visa: Samuel Odu; May 13 1982; Passprt No: AO3453378
> 
> I am writing to confirm I wish to invite Samuel Odu to visit me in City, Australia for 3 weeks in order to have a short holiday. I hope he will be able to come on 20th of June 2010.
> 
> I am an Australian Citizen and Electrical Engineer Working at DemsTech in Adelaide. I will be on vacation at that time.
> 
> I am able to accommodate him for the duration of his stay in Australia. Please find attached evidence of my accommodation.
> 
> I have enclosed the following documents:
> 
> Copy of passport
> Tenancy agreement
> 
> Should you require any additional information please do not hesitate to contact me.
> 
> Yours faithfully
> 
> Daniel Smile
> 
> 
> 
> Do not forget to send a scanned copy of your passport. You do not have to notarise the letter
> 
> *SAMPLE 2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Slessor
> 
> (insert your complete Address in Australia)
> 
> Dear Sir or Madam,
> 
> To Whom It May Concern:
> 
> Application for Australian visitor Visa for Mellisa Roe; 30th March 1981; Passport Number - A0100010
> 
> I am writing to confirm that I wish to invite Mellisa Roe to visit me in Australia for 4 weeks in order to have a short holiday. The date she would like to come is July 15, 2010 I would like her to stay with me for the 3 weeks.
> 
> I have been studying at James Cook University where I recently completed a degree course in Electrical Engineering and have leave to remain in Australia indefinitely.
> 
> I am able to accommodate her for the whole duration of her stay in Australia and I will also pay for her living expenses. Please find attached evidence of my accommodation and also evidence of my financial status which shows that I am able to meet Melissa Roe's living costs during the time she will be staying with me.
> 
> I have enclosed the following documents for your consideration as required:
> 
> 
> Copy of passport and the page with Australian Visa
> Rental Documents as proof of accommodation
> 6 months bank statements
> 
> Should you require any additional information please do not hesitate to contact me on 0432 3333 333.
> 
> Your faithfully,
> 
> Signature
> 
> Mary Slessor
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

In response to your other question, if there's no place on any official forms to explain how you know the person you're inviting, then it might be a good idea to just not say anything - since it's not requested you couldn't have known that it'd be necessary.

I hope this helps


----------



## kangaroogirl

Thanks so much Adventuress....I had seen a couple but these look better, I'll use them as a guide.

I will not mention the online thing unless they ask. Hopefully not!


----------

